# A Feast of Stallions at Addington!



## no_no_nanette (17 January 2012)

I've just seen the early list of stallions put up on FB that will be attending the Stallion Showcase at Addington on the 4th and 5th February, and its stunning!  Talk about spoilt for choice.  There's an amazing range of proven and young SJ, eventing and dressage stallions, I don't think that I'll get any food at all whilst I'm there, too worried about missing one of the stallions that I want to see!  There's some that we have not seen before in the UK I think, amongst them the TB stallion Albaran, approved by almost every continental studbook ..... Ramiro B who I last saw in Ireland ..... then many very well-known names in the UK and internationally - Utah Van Erpekom, Future Illusion, Unbelievable Darco, Caretino Glory, whose youngsters are hitting the big time at the moment, Stallone Quainton, the wonderful RID stallion Avanti Amorous Archie; Wolkenderry, Franklyn Sugar .... and some fabulous SJ youngsters from Brendon and the Routledges, who are just at the start of their competition careers....  AND Watermill Swatch is coming over from Ireland!!!


----------



## sallyf (17 January 2012)

Some very intersting names.
I had been looking at Albaran on a foreign site recently as thought he looked interesting.
Do you know if he will be standing in UK this year and where.
Sadly wont be able to get to the showcase.


----------



## Thistle (17 January 2012)

The showcase looks very promising. I am hoping to go but will have to be on the Saturday as B is competing on Sunday.


----------



## no_no_nanette (17 January 2012)

sallyf said:



			Some very intersting names.
I had been looking at Albaran on a foreign site recently as thought he looked interesting.
Do you know if he will be standing in UK this year and where.
Sadly wont be able to get to the showcase.
		
Click to expand...

So sorry that you won't be able to get to the Showcase, but we'll all be taking lots of photos!  I don't know where Albaran is standing in the UK, but I guess that once the full list of stallion entries is up on the SSGB site then those details should be included


----------



## TheMule (17 January 2012)

There seems to be a good selection going to Hartpury as well- a great resource for those of us based in the South West


----------



## Spiderman (17 January 2012)

We'll be there too on the Sat.


----------



## amy_b (17 January 2012)

TheMule said:



			There seems to be a good selection going to Hartpury as well- a great resource for those of us based in the South West
		
Click to expand...

That would be me!! Looking forward to seeing Treliver Decanter (again ) as he is in pole position for husband 2012/13 at the mo. Unfortunately for me Wish Upon a Star is also going who TD is _just_ pipping to the post...I think I'l close my eyes when he comes in so that I dont change my mind agaaaiiinnn!!!!


----------



## htobago (20 January 2012)

Addington is indeed looking very exciting! I've just been looking at the photos of them all on the SSGB FB page - can't wait to see all these super boys!


----------



## cruiseline (20 January 2012)

I am really looking forward to Addington, the list of stallions looks like a super weekend will be had by all. 

I am so pleased H Tobago will be on parade, he is one I have wanted to see for a couple of years now.

The loose jumping competition will be very interesting to watch, plus Jennie Loriston-Clarke will not only be doing a master class, but she will also be in the saddle, so excited.


----------



## ritajennings (20 January 2012)

I was lucky enough to see H Tobago last year Lynn and he is a lovely boy  looking forward to seeing everyone again


----------



## XxhorzezxX (20 January 2012)

sallyf said:



			Some very intersting names.
I had been looking at Albaran on a foreign site recently as thought he looked interesting.
Do you know if he will be standing in UK this year and where.
Sadly wont be able to get to the showcase.
		
Click to expand...


Albaran is standing at Kylemore stud in Ireland  and i believe they can ship to uk


----------



## htobago (20 January 2012)

cruiseline said:



			I am really looking forward to Addington, the list of stallions looks like a super weekend will be had by all. 

I am so pleased H Tobago will be on parade, he is one I have wanted to see for a couple of years now.

The loose jumping competition will be very interesting to watch, plus Jennie Loriston-Clarke will not only be doing a master class, but she will also be in the saddle, so excited.
		
Click to expand...

I've been longing to meet Legrande for ages too - he looks amazing in photos and video, but I've heard he's even more wonderful in real life!


----------



## sallyf (20 January 2012)

XxhorzezxX said:



			Albaran is standing at Kylemore stud in Ireland  and i believe they can ship to uk


Click to expand...

Yes saw that on FB


----------



## htobago (20 January 2012)

ritajennings said:



			I was lucky enough to see H Tobago last year Lynn and he is a lovely boy  looking forward to seeing everyone again
		
Click to expand...

Thank you! i fell in love with Archie at the Chiltern showcase last year. Everyone you have to watch Archie - huge and powerful but such quality!


----------



## stoneybroke (20 January 2012)

amy_b said:



			That would be me!! Looking forward to seeing Treliver Decanter (again ) as he is in pole position for husband 2012/13 at the mo. Unfortunately for me Wish Upon a Star is also going who TD is _just_ pipping to the post...I think I'l close my eyes when he comes in so that I dont change my mind agaaaiiinnn!!!! 

Click to expand...

Wish Upon A Star is at Hartpury rather than Addington


----------



## henryhorn (21 January 2012)

I've decided to go to Addington, last year was so interesting and this year the line up is even better. 
I'm looking forward to JL-C's demo too, having learnt some very useful tips from the last one I attended a long time ago (!). 
The  arena stands were really interesting too, and Addington is brilliant after the displays have finished , with a host of like minded people enjoying meals together and the bar.


----------



## no_no_nanette (21 January 2012)

henryhorn said:



			I've decided to go to Addington, last year was so interesting and this year the line up is even better. 
I'm looking forward to JL-C's demo too, having learnt some very useful tips from the last one I attended a long time ago (!). 
The  arena stands were really interesting too, and Addington is brilliant after the displays have finished , with a host of like minded people enjoying meals together and the bar.
		
Click to expand...

And don't forget the loose-jumping competition this year HH!  

Kylemore are bringing Watermill Swatch as well as Albaran, another great name to add to the list


----------



## amy_b (21 January 2012)

stoneybroke said:



			Wish Upon A Star is at Hartpury rather than Addington
		
Click to expand...

I was talking about Hartpury 
Somebody had mentioned it being easier to get to for those of us in the SW


----------



## stoneybroke (21 January 2012)

amy_b said:



			I was talking about Hartpury 
Somebody had mentioned it being easier to get to for those of us in the SW 

Click to expand...

OOPS...Make sure you come to his box to say hello


----------



## Navalgem (21 January 2012)

I'm really looking forward to it too, really looking forward to seeing the boys in the flesh. Bit nervous/excited as I'm taking a 3yo for the loose jumping. Can't wait as the line up looks fab, and JLC too, fabulous!


----------



## Rebel Raiser (22 January 2012)

We'll be taking Balinmore Irish Rebel to Addington this year as well...on the Sunday, although we're going to get there on Saturday evening all being well. 

Sadly we can't get to Hartpury this year 

Looking forward to catching up again Rita - see you on the Saturday evening!!


[Content removed]


----------



## eventrider23 (22 January 2012)

I can't wait to meet Rebel this year as he has long been one I have admired!  Overall though I am loving the wide variety of stallions coming to Addington - something for everyone with the spotty's, the Arab, the ID's and in general horses of all shapes and ages.  Definitely looking forward to it!


----------



## no_no_nanette (23 January 2012)

Like you I really like the range of stallions that will be attending the SSGB, many of them names that you often read about in H&H (Typhoon S for instance) but rarely see in the flesh, as they are either busy out competing, or their owners may not have the time or resources to run open days or to take their boys to every stallion parade.  I'm also looking forward to seeing some of the young up-and-coming stallions, and there are some crackers!  (I do have a bit of a vested interest as one of my mares is in foal to the Routledge's young stallion Denver, Berlin x Indoctro, but also very keen to see some of Brendon Stud's new boys, in particular Inspecteur vd Donkhoeve, Corland x Cassini I)  

I'm determined that the socialising on Saturday night won't stop me from getting up in time to see the loose jumping on Sunday morning, as its another opportunity to view the youngsters in action, but I may have to bring my hangover with me!!


----------



## htobago (23 January 2012)

Navalgem said:



			I'm really looking forward to it too, really looking forward to seeing the boys in the flesh. Bit nervous/excited as I'm taking a 3yo for the loose jumping. Can't wait as the line up looks fab, and JLC too, fabulous! 

Click to expand...

I'm nervous too! But shirley has been v nice and helpful. Good luck with the loose jumping!


----------



## Navalgem (23 January 2012)

htobago said:



			I'm nervous too! But shirley has been v nice and helpful. Good luck with the loose jumping!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you! Are you there on the sunday? Will come and say Hi, can't wait to meet Tobago too.


----------



## eventrider23 (24 January 2012)

Navalgem - r u up both days?? Just wondering as the JLC demo is Saturday if u r only up for Sunday. Oli Townend is doing Sunday's demo. 

Def looking forward to the weekend as there are a lot of incredibly nice up and coming stallions going to it as well as more proven boys. Plus the loose jumping should b very interesting and gd experience for those being graded this year. Def need more loose jumping comps like it in this country!


----------



## mellissa (24 January 2012)

What day is the loose jumping?

I am going to the jumping stallions day- can't remember which my friend sorted the tickets


----------



## cruiseline (25 January 2012)

Loose jumping is on Sunday morning, which is also the jumping stallion day, so get there early as I think it kicks off around 9:00


----------



## mellissa (25 January 2012)

Oh jolly good thank you! See u all there x


----------



## htobago (25 January 2012)

Navalgem said:



			Thank you! Are you there on the sunday? Will come and say Hi, can't wait to meet Tobago too. 

Click to expand...

We're only there on the Saturday I'm afraid - will you be there on Saturday as well as Sunday? Really hope so!


----------



## Eothain (25 January 2012)

Rub it in why don't you ....

Feast Of Stallions ...... pffff


----------



## Dottyfordylan (25 January 2012)

Never been to anything like this before.....would can I expect if I go on the Saturday?!

Ok just read the whole thread and now I don't know which day to go on....


----------



## chrissie1 (26 January 2012)

Depends what you want to breed, I can't decide whether to use a jumping stallion or eventing one.  But since you so close is there any chance of going both days?

I really enjoyed myself last year, although couldn't stay late, but seeing the stallions in their boxes AND in the collecting ring was most interesting.  I was able to rule out a previously strong contender based on the front limbs as he moved towards me.  I'd never have seen that side on in a seat.


----------



## woodlander (26 January 2012)

Sadly not able to bring Woodlander stallions this year but the showcase is great. Don't forget Hartpury this weekend with Mark Todd, Ollie Townend and over 65 stallions all on one day. Our boys will be there. Good luck to all.


----------



## Dottyfordylan (26 January 2012)

chrissie1 said:



			Depends what you want to breed, I can't decide whether to use a jumping stallion or eventing one.  

not breeding... Have enough trouble with the one ive got. Im an amateur photographer so just wondering which day everyone thought was the best, unless there both as good?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## shirleyno2 (26 January 2012)

both days should be good! 
Jenny Loriston Clarke is doing a demo and masterclass on Saturday and Ollie Townend doing demo on Sunday


----------



## Dottyfordylan (26 January 2012)

shirleyno2 said:



			both days should be good! 
Jenny Loriston Clarke is doing a demo and masterclass on Saturday and Ollie Townend doing demo on Sunday
		
Click to expand...

thank you !


----------



## shirleyno2 (27 January 2012)

Dottyfordylan said:



			thank you !
		
Click to expand...

LOL, you're welcome.


----------



## cruiseline (27 January 2012)

Dottyfordylan said:





chrissie1 said:



			Depends what you want to breed, I can't decide whether to use a jumping stallion or eventing one.  

not breeding... Have enough trouble with the one ive got. Im an amateur photographer so just wondering which day everyone thought was the best, unless there both as good?
		
Click to expand...

Another vote for both days 

Click to expand...


----------



## magic104 (27 January 2012)

Well tickets booked for both days as well worth the trip being local would be silly not to take the time to see so many good stallions in the flesh.  Had a great time last year & expect this year to be even better.


----------



## chrissie1 (28 January 2012)

I have decided to go both days now, and won't be going to Hartpury.


----------



## ritajennings (28 January 2012)

This is a fantastic day or weekend out even if you are not a breeder looking for a stallion, from an Elegant Arab like H Tobago to a substantial Irish Draught with everything in between
Legrande the duel purpose stallion will be parading both days, the Brendon Stud SJ boys on the Sunday.
Best of all you can visit the stallion in their stables it does not get much better than that.


----------



## cruiseline (28 January 2012)

And of course the wonderful Avanti Amorous Archie will be there too and he is one not to be missed.


----------



## shirleyno2 (29 January 2012)

LIKE!


----------



## magic104 (29 January 2012)

shirleyno2 said:



			LIKE!
		
Click to expand...

Ditto!!


----------



## ritajennings (29 January 2012)

Thanks Lynn


----------



## Dottyfordylan (30 January 2012)

Booked my tickets for the sat my camera will be poised ready for all your gorgeous neds!

Little concerned that I can't get hold of the ticket supplier does anyone know if they post out the tickets or you collect on the door? I got them from the ssgb website


----------



## eventrider23 (30 January 2012)

If it is like last year your name is on a list and you pick them up at the door as it was bracelets you wear each day.....


----------



## shirleyno2 (31 January 2012)

eventrider23 said:



			If it is like last year your name is on a list and you pick them up at the door as it was bracelets you wear each day.....
		
Click to expand...

Spot on!


----------



## shirleyno2 (31 January 2012)

Dottyfordylan, pm'd you


----------

